# Waymo Orders Up to 20,000 Jaguar SUVs for Driverless Fleet



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/waymo-orders-up-to-20-000-jaguar-suvs-for-driverless-fleet-1522159944

*The deal, potentially worth more than $1 billion, comes a day after Arizona's governor suspended testing of Uber's autonomous vehicles in the state*

As Uber Technologies Inc. reels from a fatal crash involving one of its autonomous vehicles, rival Waymo is moving ahead, buying as many as 20,000 Jaguar vehicles for its robot fleet.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

transporter007 said:


> https://www.wsj.com/articles/waymo-orders-up-to-20-000-jaguar-suvs-for-driverless-fleet-1522159944
> 
> As Uber Technologies Inc. reels from a fatal crash involving one of its autonomous vehicles, rival Waymo is moving ahead, buying as many as 20,000 Jaguar vehicles for its robot fleet.


Like I said iheartuber jocker12 & goneubering
Full Speed Ahead.
U can't stop technology
Try, and get run over
Bwahahahaha


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Like I said iheartuber jocker12 & goneubering
> Full Speed Ahead.
> U can't stop technology
> Try, and get run over
> Bwahahahaha


When this tech is finally fleshed out in the year 2600 then I'll concede


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> When this tech is finally fleshed out in the year 2600 then I'll concede


Check your math Professor, in cir 2600 you're (correction: we're) not even dust nor a memory


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> https://www.wsj.com/articles/waymo-orders-up-to-20-000-jaguar-suvs-for-driverless-fleet-1522159944
> 
> *The deal, potentially worth more than $1 billion, comes a day after Arizona's governor suspended testing of Uber's autonomous vehicles in the state*
> 
> As Uber Technologies Inc. reels from a fatal crash involving one of its autonomous vehicles, rival Waymo is moving ahead, buying as many as 20,000 Jaguar vehicles for its robot fleet.


Jaguar has Beautiful styling.
And Lousey Mechanics.
Expensive repairs also.

Anyone here EVER hear of an English car that can run more than 3 months WITHOUT repais ?

There is a Reason they Love Mercedes in England.

jaguar is part of the reason.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

So, Waymo is casting its imminent insolvency in granite? Bully for those who are to tred on their future corpse in the pursuit of autonomous drive technology!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> When this tech is finally fleshed out in the year 2600 then I'll concede


The vehicles will be in REPAIR SHOPS till then !



Blatherskite said:


> So, Waymo is casting its imminent insolvency in granite? Bully for those who are to tred on their future corpse in the pursuit of autonomous drive technology!


Good for the economy.

Wasting all of that money.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Check your math Professor, in cir 2600 you're (correction: we're) not even dust nor a memory


It's called hyperbole. Remedial English class much?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> So, Waymo is casting its imminent insolvency in granite? Bully for those who are to tred on their future corpse in the pursuit of autonomous drive technology!


They intend to waste " WAY MO " money !


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Jaguar has Beautiful styling.
> And Lousey Mechanics.
> Expensive repairs also.
> 
> ...


You're dating yourself (chronologically, not self pleasuring) ,Yes 30 years ago Jag was pretty, with rotten electrical system.
But that was many owners ago, once including Ford

Jag is owned by the Indian company Tata Motors since 2008.
Tata motors also owns Range Rover and South Korea Daewoo trucks


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Jaguars have a reputation for being unreliable. It was a running joke that a person needed to buy two jags. One to drive while the other is in the shop.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Jaguars have a reputation for being unreliable. It was a running joke that a person needed to buy two jags. One to drive while the other is in the shop.


A joke from 1960. aka: 58 years ago
Jag is owned by same co. That owns Range Rover


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> You're dating yourself (chronologically, not self pleasuring) ,Yes 30 years ago Jag was pretty, with rotten electrical system.
> But that was many owners ago, once including Ford
> 
> Jag is owned by the Indian company Tata Motors since 2008.
> Tata motors also owns Range Rover and South Korea Daewoo trucks


So what you're saying is once a company gets a reputation it's very hard to change that even if it's not true anymore.

Oh, you mean like when a robo car plows down a pedestrian?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> A joke from 1960
> Jag is owned by same co. That owns Range Rover


And? Jaguar and Range Rover are not reliable. How many of either brand do you see running around with 100000 miles on the odometer?

Google:. Jaguars or Range Rover, reliability, and whatever year you want. the results do not change.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> You're dating yourself. Yes, 30 years ago Jag was pretty, with rotten electrical system.
> But that was many owners ago, once including Ford
> 
> Jag is owned by the Indian company Tata Motors since 2008.
> Tata motors also owns Range Rover and South Korea Daewoo trucks


India & China .
Remember how G.M.O.'s were supposed to Rule the World ?

Banned in over 40 countries !

Obama signed waiver of Liability for patent holders. They arent even identified in U.S. because of Obama policy.

Other countries which dont outright Ban FrankenFoods DEMAND LABELING.

I SEE A SIMILAR FUTURE FOR ROBO CARS.

SORRY.
THE PUBLIC DOES NOT LIKE YOUR CORPORATE MONSTERS UNLEASHED UPON US.

NO MATTER HOW HARD YOU PUSH.

KEEP SPENDING.



iheartuber said:


> So what you're saying is once a company gets a reputation it's very hard to change that even if it's not true anymore.
> 
> Oh, you mean like when a robo car plows down a pedestrian?


EXACTLY.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Good for the economy.
> 
> Wasting all of that money.


Yes indeedy! Like 19th century railroad companies or late 20th century telcos - _Go spend that investor money! Go!_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Corporations NEVER LEARN.

HYPE WONT SWAY PUBLIC.

ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY HATE PRODUCT.

" CAR OF THE FUTURE. THE EDSEL "!

Now, we have another " Car of the Future".

Just like they didnt get it about Flooding the Market.

OLD LESSONS RELEARNED THE HARD WAY . . .BY NEW COMPANIES.

PUBERTY WILL BE SO DIFFICULT FOR WAYMO.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> So what you're saying is once a company gets a reputation it's very hard to change that even if it's not true anymore.
> 
> Oh, you mean like when a robo car plows down a pedestrian?


Swing and a Miss 
Like I said Professor iheartuber : the only thing new is history not read

Reputations do change. Audi was once known as a Monster that ran over little kids in their driveways

*Cir: 1984 A flood of lawsuits was already washing over Audi, *not to mention a tsunami of bad publicity. Audi took a questionable stance: they didn't blame the drivers for the problem, even after the NHTSA report came out. Hey, the customer's always right, and we sure wouldn't want to make our American customers look stupid. Anything but that.

*So the German automaker took it on the chin. Audi sales collapsed, from 74k units in 1984 to 12k by 1991.* The timing added insult to injury; sales fell exactly during the same years when Lexus arrived to battle for the hearts and wallets of America's up-scale consumers. Lexus quickly became the latest suburban driveway prestige symbol.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudden_unintended_acceleration


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Swing and a Miss
> Like I said Professor iheartuber : the only thing new is history not read
> 
> Reputations do change. Audi was once known as a Monster that ran over little kids in their driveways
> ...


Apparently the reputation of Jaguar hasn't changed. So while some reputations can change, some cannot.

Your Pals at Waymo better hope the entire SDC industry (not just uber SDC) changes their reputation as robo-killers


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Jaguar has Beautiful styling.
> And Lousey Mechanics.
> Expensive repairs also.
> 
> ...


These are electric. ~2,000 moving parts vs ~2.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

H


iheartuber said:


> Apparently the reputation of Jaguar hasn't changed. So while some reputations can change, some cannot.
> 
> Your Pals at Waymo better hope the entire SDC industry (not just uber SDC) changes their reputation as robo-killers


HEy
I like Volkswagons TDI SMART EMISSIONS SYSTEMS.
They detect tests, and cheat.
Roll Coal !


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Jaguar has Beautiful styling.
> And Lousey Mechanics.
> Expensive repairs also.
> 
> ...


Great car the Benz.......when under warranty


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

So..... I’ve owned 6 jags. Never, ever, had a problem. My first was an ‘88 XJ6, the first of the Ford years, and I wish I never sold that one. Yes, it had some quirky electronics ( Bulb failure warning was a favorite), but the AJ6 engine was bulletproof, and so was the transmission. Had 130k on it when I traded it for a ‘94 XJS convertible, which I also loved and kept until I traded for a 2001 XJ8. Had a ‘90 Vanden Plas, and (2) X-Types for my wife in between. Currently in an F-Pace 2.0L diesel. I’ve had over 120k on 4 of the 6, with nothing but oil changes, brakes, and tires. 

The stories of unreliable Jags are true only for the years British Leyland owned it. Ford brought reliability back.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

sirius black said:


> So..... I've owned 6 jags. Never, ever, had a problem. My first was an '88 XJ6, the first of the Ford years, and I wish I never sold that one. Yes, it had some quirky electronics ( Bulb failure warning was a favorite), but the AJ6 engine was bulletproof, and so was the transmission. Had 130k on it when I traded it for a '94 XJS convertible, which I also loved and kept until I traded for a 2001 XJ8. Had a '90 Vanden Plas, and (2) X-Types for my wife in between. Currently in an F-Pace 2.0L diesel. I've had over 120k on 4 of the 6, with nothing but oil changes, brakes, and tires.
> 
> The stories of unreliable Jags are true only for the years British Leyland owned it. Ford brought reliability back.


Just curious- how many miles a year do you put on those Jags?

Just, cuz, you know, a robo ride share jag is gonna put a LOT of miles on it every year


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sirius black said:


> So..... I've owned 6 jags. Never, ever, had a problem. My first was an '88 XJ6, the first of the Ford years, and I wish I never sold that one. Yes, it had some quirky electronics ( Bulb failure warning was a favorite), but the AJ6 engine was bulletproof, and so was the transmission. Had 130k on it when I traded it for a '94 XJS convertible, which I also loved and kept until I traded for a 2001 XJ8. Had a '90 Vanden Plas, and (2) X-Types for my wife in between. Currently in an F-Pace 2.0L diesel. I've had over 120k on 4 of the 6, with nothing but oil changes, brakes, and tires.
> 
> The stories of unreliable Jags are true only for the years British Leyland owned it. Ford brought reliability back.


Ford Left with some of the styling.
Kia copies it.



iheartuber said:


> Just curious- how many miles a year do you put on those Jags?
> 
> Just, cuz, you know, a robo ride share jag is gonna put a LOT of miles on it every year


In 2 years the Robo cars will excede his useage.

But they will smell like reusable diaper hampers by then anyway and require toxic waste permits for disposal.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

tohunt4me "_But they will smell like reusable diaper hampers_"
A common passenger complaint regarding LA uber drivers,
or was it, driver acted like a baby

6 and 1 half dozen the other.

Heck, it's LA


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> tohunt4me "_But they will smell like reusable diaper hampers_"
> A common passenger complaint regarding LA uber drivers,
> or was it, driver acted like a baby
> 
> 6 and 1 half dozen the other


Stick to concrete

Comedy is not your strong suit


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> tohunt4me "_But they will smell like reusable diaper hampers_"
> A common passenger complaint regarding LA uber drivers,
> or was it, driver acted like a baby
> 
> 6 and 1 half dozen the other


I Shudder to Imagine un policed Robo Cars !
Kids Roof Surfing.
Vile acts comitted in and on cars.
Drive by attacks.
Hotel on wheels.
Drunks falling asleep and aspirating on vomitus in back seat.
The Horror !
The Horror !



iheartuber said:


> Stick to concrete
> 
> Comedy is not your strong suit


It wasnt THAT bad . . .

Waymo must build a Robot reupholstery shop also.
Carpet is cheap.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Stick to concrete
> 
> Comedy is not your strong suit


Waymo-formerly the Google self-driving car project-stands for a new way forward in mobility. Our mission is to make it safe and easy for people and things to move around except iheartuber who can walk

The google Jag










The iheartuber Rag










tohunt4me LIKES


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Waymo-formerly the Google self-driving car project-stands for a new way forward in mobility. Our mission is to make it safe and easy for people and things to move around except iheartuber who can walk
> 
> The google Jag
> 
> ...


Still not funny

Sad


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

transporter007 said:


> https://www.wsj.com/articles/waymo-orders-up-to-20-000-jaguar-suvs-for-driverless-fleet-1522159944
> 
> *The deal, potentially worth more than $1 billion, comes a day after Arizona's governor suspended testing of Uber's autonomous vehicles in the state*
> 
> As Uber Technologies Inc. reels from a fatal crash involving one of its autonomous vehicles, rival Waymo is moving ahead, buying as many as 20,000 Jaguar vehicles for its robot fleet.


Apparently Waymo is not interested in making a profit.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Just curious- how many miles a year do you put on those Jags?
> 
> Just, cuz, you know, a robo ride share jag is gonna put a LOT of miles on it every year


20-30k/year, but that doesn't matter because Waymo is going to be putting 50k/year on them, and it looks like they chose the i-Pace, which is the all electric Jag.



tohunt4me said:


> Ford Left with some of the styling.
> Kia copies it.
> 
> But they will smell like reusable diaper hampers by then anyway and require toxic waste permits for disposal.


Ford took lots of styling from Jag/LR - The Fusion Grill and the entire Explorer are examples.

ANY car used exclusively for RS is going to be a smelly heap when it's done.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

sirius black said:


> 20-30k/year, but that doesn't matter because Waymo is going to be putting 50k/year on them, and it looks like they chose the i-Pace, which is the all electric Jag


Try 100hk per year

How do I know that? Because I drive 50k per year but I'm a human that needs trivial things like sleep.

Also, where are these electric cars going to recharge? Is Waymo planning to build a huge infrastructure of parking lot charging stations?

Me, I'm good I got a garage at my house.

Waymo is a tech company they do tech. Can they also do the logistics of running a taxi biz? Very doubtful IMHO.

Oh and before you say "they can just hire somebody to do that" just remember- hiring someone else does not absolve them from the responsibility. Ultimately the
Buck has to stop with them.



sirius black said:


> ANY car used exclusively for RS is going to be a smelly heap when it's done.


My car is used for RS and it doesn't smell like a smelly heap. Know why? Because I clean it as often as necessary.

If you think robo cars will end up being smelly that tells me you don't have a lot of confidence that Waymo will be as diligent as I am with my car in the cleaning Dept.

So, if that's the case... what else will Waymo be negligent about? Will more people get killed due to this kind of negligence?

See where I'm going with this?


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

[QUOTE="iheartuber, post: 3778352, member: 33303"
My car is used for RS and it doesn't smell like a smelly heap. Know why? Because I clean it as often as necessary.

If you think robo cars will end up being smelly that tells me you don't have a lot of confidence that Waymo will be as diligent as I am with my car in the cleaning Dept

See where I'm going with this?[/QUOTE]

Good work on keeping your ride clean. It takes time and will to keep a car looking (and smelling) its best. *I* don't think about robot cars much at all. I'm only here because one of our comrades asked for an example of a good British car, and I offered six.

But, since you mentioned it, I doubt any company running rideshare will have the same conscientiousness as some private owners do about their rides. It's counterintuitive - The can't pull cars out of service and spend the time it takes, and still make $.


----------



## Tailgaters (Mar 28, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> So, Waymo is casting its imminent insolvency in granite? Bully for those who are to tred on their future corpse in the pursuit of autonomous drive technology!


*Cowards die* many times before their *deaths*; The valiant never taste of *death* but once.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

That is one heck of a lot of faith that Waymo is putting into a new platform electric vehicle from a company which absolutely no experience in the electric vehicle market. A company with a limited number of dealers and an equally limited number of service facilities. A company with vehicles that most mechanics can not even work on. 

I hope Waymo is not betting the entire company on Jaguar.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Jaguar has Beautiful styling.
> And Lousey Mechanics.
> Expensive repairs also.
> 
> ...


...in this case my Friend you are very wrong about mechanics of Jaguars for Waymo...as there is no law permitting autonomous cars on the roads yet, these cars will be suppled without the engine...so there you go...


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I hope Waymo is not betting the entire company on Jaguar.


They're betting on Tata, the company that now owns Jaguar(and several other big companies), and has already dumped billions into that marque to produce the latest line-up, including the F-Pace and i-Pace. Jaguar sales are up, and the F-Pace has gobbled up quite a few awards - Not a bad result for their first step into the SUV market. Tata has money, well educated engineers, and a strong desire to grow globally.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sirius black said:


> They're betting on Tata, the company that now owns Jaguar(and several other big companies), and has already dumped billions into that marque to produce the latest line-up, including the F-Pace and i-Pace. Jaguar sales are up, and the F-Pace has gobbled up quite a few awards - Not a bad result for their first step into the SUV market. Tata has money, well educated engineers, and a strong desire to grow globally.


Would rather buy ANYTHING FROM INDIA than from COMMUNIST CHINA !

In 10 years
NORTH KOREA will be building cars.

They have proved capable of producing and storing nuclear devices.
They have produced rockets.
I am sure they can handle manufacturing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tailgaters said:


> *Cowards die* many times before their *deaths*; The valiant never taste of *death* but once.


Never had to throw dirt on a coward more than once.


----------

